# Reputable Breeder in CT/NY/NJ/PA areas



## gogo (Sep 7, 2008)

Looking for WGSL for family dog, basic obedience lots of walking and playing..will be around family that has little kids


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Didn't you just post yesterday asking for breeders? 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/732433-good-breeder-ny-nj-pa-areas.html


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi Gogo, 

Sometimes it takes a few days to get responses depending on who is active (weekdays, weekends, etc).

We typically merge duplicate threads to keep the board organized, since there are a lot of members and a lot of posts.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Duplicate thread


----------

